# Greetings



## Trix (Mar 16, 2005)

Just want to say hi to everyone, great board by the way...lots and lots of history and facts... amazing. I am very much glad that I have stumbled onto it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 16, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk. I know you will enjoy your time here.
Sean


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 16, 2005)

Greetings, Trix and welcome to MartialTalk.  Have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 16, 2005)

Welcome Trix.  Have a great time posting.  Should you have any questions or concerns please feel free to pm any MartialTalk Mentor or Moderator, we are here to help.


----------



## MJS (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! :ultracool 

MJS


----------



## Drac (Mar 17, 2005)

Greeting Trix and welcome MT...


----------



## masherdong (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi and welcome to MT!!  Happy posting!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk Trix, if you need any help keeping that silly rabbit away, let us know...


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to the board~!

*Pokes Technopunk on your behalf * 

Have fun~!

~Tess


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Trix, I like your name!  If you have any questions re the board, feel free to PM me or just post it in the support area.  Enjoy posting! TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Trix!  Enjoy yourself.


----------



## still learning (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums......Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2005)

Welcome! You'll find lots of great reading by poking around. Use the Search function!


----------

